# Wicked cool vises I just got on ebay.....



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 12, 2015)

*Wicked cool vises, post them here.....*

I kind of have all the machines I need so I have been looking for more tooling. One can never have enough tooling, right. :thinking:



This is a neat vice for odd shaped stuff. Its super clean! Got it for 250.00









I believe this is a Burke vise. I have been trying to get one of every Burke accessory. Need to make some jaws, also the machine screw on the handle is not original (I have a replacement somewhere around here). Got it for 180.00


----------



## kvt (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice find.  they look real handy.    kvt


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow man!

That first vice is SO cool!  I've never seen jaws like that!

Bernie


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 12, 2015)

Good find! The jaws on the top vise could be easily made and fit to about any vise. Looks like another project on the to do list. Thanks


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 12, 2015)

*This could be a thread of "Vises - odd and unusual" ??*

Wow, ToolBox - that is some nice looking kit.  Here is a shot of my odd looking vise.






The second set of 2 piece jaws didn't make it to the auction (oh well, I'm just glad that the loose one piece jaw didn't go astray).
There is no branding on it, just "Made in Germany"

Apparently this is a Simco Tri-vise / Universal.  ?

Regards, David


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 12, 2015)

David, that's a neat looking one. I changed the title, hopefully we will see some more cool vises. -J

Oops, looks like I can't edit the title.


----------



## Chips4Lips (Jan 13, 2015)

That's an extremely cool vise - one that appears to be built well and should last far beyond many others.  Every so many "purchases" the "Murphy" that lives and works on Ebay steps out of the room and the greatest deals of the day show up!  Looks like you were there at the right time - good for you and at a reasonable price too for what it appears to be.  Good thing I didn't see it or one of us would have had to find some more money!


----------



## Micke S (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is a beast made by Vertex that I have . I think the weight is about 100 lbs.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 14, 2015)

Micke S said:


> Here is a beast made by Vertex that I have . I think the weight is about 100 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 92408




That is a beast! I have the same type USA made but with 3" jaws. Much lighter, prob 25 lbs.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 15, 2015)

There are some great looking machine vises featured here. :thumbzup3:


I thought I would show a unique American Scale No. 75H, bench vise that has a pivoting jaw on the stationary side to hold irregular shaped workpieces.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 15, 2015)

All these are cool. But the first and last ones are real cool. I like the moving jaws and the whole back moving on the shop vise is cool as all get out


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 15, 2015)

> I kind of have all the machines I need



Blasphemy!


----------



## jam (Jan 19, 2015)

wow nice


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 19, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> Blasphemy!


What he said!!!!  Can't ever have enough machines or tooling, it just doesn't happen.  As soon as I get one paid off my "ooooooh that's cool, how much does one cost?" -itis kicks in full swing.... I have a list that I will be working on till well after I die.  I stick around just to collect tools and equipment now.   Cant die, still have stuff on the list I don't have at least one of.....

Bob


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea, I just keep telling myself that. Doesn't mean I will follow threw. I'm sure ill have another machine soon. Just wish I collected smaller stuff.


----------



## David M (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: This could be a thread of "Vises - odd and unusual" ??*



Chipper5783 said:


> Wow, ToolBox - that is some nice looking kit.  Here is a shot of my odd looking vise.
> 
> View attachment 92369
> View attachment 92370
> ...



I have one just like that, no name on my vise either but the wrench that came with it says "Walter" on it. The guy I got this from also had a big (30inch or so) rotary table that was made by the Walter company, same green paint too.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 5, 2018)

I like vises... Here is a few of my collection. First is my Favorite ...


----------



## ch2co (Jul 6, 2018)

Dang, I thought that I had too many vices, but after seeing all of these I realize how much of a vice neophyte I really am. I know I don’t really need another one, but......

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Aug 24, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> I like vises... Here is a few of my collection. First is my Favorite ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

